# KA24E Bored out?



## hagen15 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a 1994 HB with a KA24E and I was wondering the maximum displacement I can bore it out to, and the approximate HP gain? I've never gotten this done before so I really know nothing about the whole proccess. This might be a stupid question but is it a huge stretch to bore my 2.4 L to a 3.0 L?
Thanks!


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

hagen15 said:


> I have a 1994 HB with a KA24E and I was wondering the maximum displacement I can bore it out to, and the approximate HP gain? I've never gotten this done before so I really know nothing about the whole proccess. This might be a stupid question but is it a huge stretch to bore my 2.4 L to a 3.0 L?
> Thanks!



I doubt there is any way you can bore this engine out to that displacement. It would require stroking it too and you are then into a huge can of worms. It would probably be extremely unbalanced as well. Porsche makes a 3.0l 4 cyl engine, but it has balance shafts to smooth it out.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

I would like to say you need .200 minimum wall thickness. Have to look it up to be 100% sure. That would be one helluva bore/stoke.... I doubt it's possible. Only boring it out.. 2.5 to 2.6 ish... 

I don't know if anyone makes a kit for that engine, but having a crank/rods/possibly pistons made to stroke it might cost a pretty penny...

By boring/stroking/headwork/intake work/piston work/ I still don't think you could get it much past 175 hp ish on a daily driver motor.


----------

